# Funny Plumbing Pics



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I ran across these today on the internet, one may get me in trouble, but it is funny, have not tried uploading pics yet, maybe it will give everyone a good smile, as we all have hard jobs ! Getting ready to head out for the day !:jester:


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

:blink:got to love handy men:no:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The old Moen Pull out, all they gottta do is call 1800 buy moen or somthing. The Hot water running to the toilet could crack the bowl. (i think i see a floater in the toilet)


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

3rd pic

Genius!! You can fill the tank then use it as a bidet!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> The Hot water running to the toilet could crack the bowl


How? Please splain.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

not sure about the physics, but ive seen it before (temp shock) kinda like a car windshield. I replaced a toilet where the customer dumped hot water into the toilet and it cracked.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> not sure about the physics, but ive seen it before (temp shock) kinda like a car windshield. I replaced a toilet where the customer dumped hot water into the toilet and it cracked.


 Thats exactly what it is. Our incoming water temp in the summer can reach the nightime low air temps......so if the low is 85 for the day then the incoming water could be 85 in some cases maybe higher depending on how deep the water main is in the ground. I've found it works the same in the winter.....warm house then it gets a shot of almost freezing water and cracks the tank. Some of my customers have said they heard a pop a few minutes after they flushed it and the tank had split.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hot water to fill the tank? hope they have a check valve on that waterheater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Linger longer protech.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've heard of that happening too. I've never seen it but I know a few guys that had it happen to them. They would repipe a house and cross a truck line. Heater was set high and thermal shocked the bowl when flushed.



GREENPLUM said:


> not sure about the physics, but ive seen it before (temp shock) kinda like a car windshield. I replaced a toilet where the customer dumped hot water into the toilet and it cracked.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It used to be commonplace to run hot water to toilets in high humidity environments. No tank sweating. 

This was before insulated tanks....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you mean tempered water.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

It's called the "Hot Seat":laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*Oh My...*

The red bathroom...  They could have flushed... 
And the "temp" job on the lav fct? Does it make the toilet a Steam Cleaner?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It used to be commonplace to run hot water to toilets in high humidity environments. No tank sweating.
> 
> This was before insulated tanks....


 Interesting, did the wax rings melt?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Interesting, did the wax rings melt?


No because they would use one of these...










Anti Sweat Valve


----------

